# Farmspots für Äonenitems



## DaniL (26. November 2008)

HI ,

wollte mal nachfragen ob schon wer gute Farmspots für 

-Äonenfeuer
-Äonenwasser
-Äonenleben
-Äonenschatten


gefunden hat bzw weiß wo man welche bekommt.

Ich hab nicht mal ne  Ahnung wieviel verschiedene Aönendinger es eigentlich gibt!


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (26. November 2008)

-Äonenfeuer
-Äonenwasser
-Äonenschatten

aus saronit- titanerzen beim bergbau
und von diversen elementaren auch schon im startgebiet.

gruss
fenris


----------



## nalcarya (26. November 2008)

Das "Elementarplateau von WotLK" befindet sich am südwestlichen Rand/Küste des Sholazar Basins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (26. November 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> -Äonenfeuer
> -Äonenwasser
> -Äonenschatten
> 
> aus saronit- titanerzen beim bergbau


#

bringt nur nix wenn man kein Bergbauer ist....


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (26. November 2008)

naja hast nicht geschrieben was für berufe du hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ing kann mit sicherheit wieder gaswolken abbauen.. 
kräuter findet sicher wieder partikel nebenbei..

eben jede elementare die man sieht können solche sachen droppen.
beim angeln findet man auch wieder wasserpartikel
alles halt wie in bc

grundsätzlich wenn du keinen farmberuf hast musste alle elementare killen die dir über den weg laufen.


----------



## homelle (27. November 2008)

kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich Äonenschatten farmen kann??


----------



## migraene (27. November 2008)

schattenpartikel aus titanerz.bzw als ingi aus arktischen- und dampfwolken.


----------



## WeRkO (27. November 2008)

In 1000Winter kann man auch o ziemliches alles farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (27. November 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> In 1000Winter kann man auch o ziemliches alles farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop. feuer kann man sehr gut unten rechts farmen (da wos so "feurrig" aussieht)
die normalen eles droppen das zwar nicht so gut, aber die großen dropen so 2-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und diese sind auch nciht feruerresi


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich ein bestimmtes Äonen-X farmen will geb ich hier auf buffed einfach das entsprechende Kleinteil (z.B. lebendiger Eiskristall) ein und schau nach welche Mobs das droppen, und mit einem Klick auf den Mob kann ich mir auf einer Karte anzeigen lassen wo die rumlaufen.

So habe ich z.B. einen komfortablen Punkt mit Lvl 72 Mobs zum Äonenschatten farmen in der Drachenöde gefunden.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Dezember 2008)

Hast ja recht Mäuserich, aber so weit können viele nun mal nicht denken, egal wieviel Monate sie hier schon bei Buffed registriert sind und diese Webseite in regelmäßigen oder unregelmäßigen Abständen besuchen. Ist leider so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realten (8. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hast ja recht Mäuserich, aber so weit können viele nun mal nicht denken, egal wieviel Monate sie hier schon bei Buffed registriert sind und diese Webseite in regelmäßigen oder unregelmäßigen Abständen besuchen. Ist leider so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö die %-Angaben in der Datenbank oft vollkommener Schwachsinn. Wenn ich jetzt Bock hätte könnte würde ich dir Beispiele raussuchen bis zum abwinken. WO ist das Problem hier was nachzufragen ? Wer keinen Bock hat zu antworten kann es doch einfach lassen.


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand ne vernünftige Alternative zu Tausendwinter für die Äonenlebenteile gefunden? Theoretisch sollten die Pflanzendinger im Shalazarbecken die gut droppen, jedoch sind die da überall verstreut und man ist eigentlich mehr am rumfliegen und suchen als am farmen. Da ich kein grosser PvP-Fan bin ärger ich mich dann doch wenn wiedermal ein Spieler der Gegenseite meint, er müsse mich statt der Pflanzen in Tausendwinter farmen... und die Dropchancen der anderen Tierchen scheinen abartig mies zu sein.


----------



## Maxugon (11. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne vernünftige Alternative zu Tausendwinter für die Äonenlebenteile gefunden? Theoretisch sollten die Pflanzendinger im Shalazarbecken die gut droppen, jedoch sind die da überall verstreut und man ist eigentlich mehr am rumfliegen und suchen als am farmen. Da ich kein grosser PvP-Fan bin ärger ich mich dann doch wenn wiedermal ein Spieler der Gegenseite meint, er müsse mich statt der Pflanzen in Tausendwinter farmen... und die Dropchancen der anderen Tierchen scheinen abartig mies zu sein.


Im Fjord gibst ne Stelle irgendwo südlich des oberen Allianzposten.Sorry,ich weiß nicht wie der heißt,ich bin Hordler.


----------



## mj547 (31. August 2009)

mich als ingi würd interessieren, ob es irgendwo auch wolken für äonenpartikel gibt? eles farmen oder in 1k rumspringen hab ich nich so richtig lust zu


----------



## Godan LiHar (10. September 2009)

Also um kristallisiertes Leben (10 Stk. = 1 Äonenleben) ohne Kräuterkunde zu bekommen, fallen mir nur die Pflanzen-Mobs in 1k Winter ein. Unten links "auf der grünen Wiese". Da ist nix mit viel rumfliegen, eine neben der anderen. Einfach umhauen und looten. Aber ist halt PvP-Gebiet......


----------



## Nexilein (14. September 2009)

Äonen-X farme ich eigentlich immer in 1k-Winter. Sinn macht das natürlich nur, wenn die eigene Fraktion die Festung kontrolliert, da man so erstens die großen Mobs abfarmen kann und zweitens sich weniger Leute der gegnerischen Fraktion dort rumtreiben.

Nur Äonenleben kaufe ich direkt im AH. Wer sich das nicht einfach so leisten kann, der kann auch Schatten, Wasser, Feuer farmen und das dafür im AH verkaufen. Geht auf jeden Fall schneller.


----------

